# Police Officer Charles Skinner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Charles Skinner 
*North Salt Lake Police Department
Utah*
End of Watch: Friday, November 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 3, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Charles Skinner succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier. He was pursuing a stolen vehicle when his patrol car struck a patch of wet pavement, spun around, and struck a business sign near 2300 South and Highway 89 in Woods Cross.

The vehicle he was pursuing crashed a short distance away and the suspect was taken into custody.

Officer Skinner had served with the agency for 6 months. He is survived by his wife and newborn twins.
Agency Contact Information
North Salt Lake Police Department
17 South Main
North Salt Lake, UT 84054

Phone: (801) 936-3880

_*Please contact the North Salt Lake Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

